# Inexpensive Thermal Imaging camera



## mole (Mar 21, 2013)

this looks interesting.
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57572696-1/mu-aims-to-offer-thermal-imaging-cam-for-cheap/


----------



## Sisu (Mar 21, 2013)

That would be awesome!


----------



## Bad Wolf (Mar 21, 2013)

Where/when can I get one?  They say the initial offering would be $150 as opposed to $325 later.
Sounds like the kind of thing that could get passed around here.


----------



## Augie (Mar 21, 2013)

Or make one for you cell phone camera for cheap. Like this


----------



## mole (Mar 21, 2013)

It looks like you can order one early for $150...or $175 now.  The upside is you get it cheap.  The downside might be that the bugs aren't fully worked out yet.  I just love the idea of having an affordable thermal imager for the DIYer.


----------



## TradEddie (Mar 21, 2013)

Augie said:


> Or make one for you cell phone camera for cheap. Like this


Now you've gone and done it, another project for me to work on...

TE


----------



## mole (Mar 21, 2013)

on the cnet page, hit the link that says "a low cost thermal imaging camera".  It takes you to the indiegogo page.  looks like they are in a fund raising mode!


----------



## GaryGary (Mar 22, 2013)

Augie said:


> Or make one for you cell phone camera for cheap. Like this


 
My understanding is that regular digital cameras converted to IR are fine for IR photography, but not useful as thermal imagers because the detectors are not sensitive to the far IR heat radiation.

Gary


----------



## BrianK (Mar 23, 2013)

mole said:


> this looks interesting.
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57572696-1/mu-aims-to-offer-thermal-imaging-cam-for-cheap/


 
That's awesome. Someone is developing a unit to connect a smartphone to a telescope, spotting scope or gun scope. This might be an_* interesting*_ addition to that package.


----------



## jharkin (Apr 1, 2013)

Bad Wolf said:


> Where/when can I get one? They say the initial offering would be $150 as opposed to $325 later.
> Sounds like the kind of thing that could get passed around here.


 
I'd like to know the same.  From the article I found my way to the indiegogo campaign site and also their company website and neither has any link or instructions on how to preorder


----------



## arngnick (Apr 3, 2013)

I know I wanted to get one on order but no luck


----------

